# light kit question



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

Do they sell replacment light kits for ceiling fans or should I just but a whole new fan.The fan works one of the lights don't.Im useing standard 40watt type A bulbs and one socket has trouble.Its not making contact.I tried bending the prong inside but as the bulb gets hot the metal looses contact so the bulb goes out.I give up.So I was wondering if I can replace the light kit or should I just replace the fan.this fan takes 3 bulbs.


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

the sockets in the fixture can be replaced. if you have made or repaired
light fixtures or lamps, this is no different. you can get replacement
sockets at hardware and building materials stores. a socket replacement
makes the most economic sense.

electricity can be dangerous, you have to have know how to both
do the repair safely and have the repair fuction safely afterwards.
not to scare anyone off but it not a thing to guess your way through.
there are plenty of how-to books to aid in doing.

there are replacement light fixtures for fans, many fans are sold
alone and the light is an optional addon.

get the make and model of your fan and find a store that handles it.
buy the light kit and replace. these usually have good directions if
you don't have lots experience. 

if you don't find an exact light kit then another brand/model
may fit, you need to see how the light kit attaches to fan
and get something that does it the same way.


----------



## lexmarks567 (Aug 13, 2006)

ok the light looks something like this.and one of the globes dont work. I have no idea what brand the fan is.It was in the house when I moved in so its at least 15 years old


----------



## johnpost (Dec 18, 2005)

Try to replace the bad socket.

Hardware stores and building supply stores will have parts for lamp
repair. You should be able to find replacement sockets either
ceramic, plastic or metal to match what you have.

I would try a repair first or atleast attempt it, it's not much more
work than replacement.

Turn on both fan and light. Turn off circuit breaker/fuse. Both
light and fan should now be off and you can safely work on it.

I've not done tons of fans, so your situation maybe different.
Most I've seen the lamp is an option and so it can be removed
from the fan without removing the fan from the ceiling.

Remove bulbs and glass diffusers. 

Your photo shows the light unit seeming to separate into two
parts held together by some philips screws. Undo those and
separate. If you see wire connections (wire nuts) then things
are easy. Note which wire coming from above is connected
to which wire from the lamp so can reconnect later. The bulb
sockets can either be held down with two screws, or have a
threaded end screwed into the housing or riveted (in this
case you would need to drill out the rivet and figure a
reattachment method, a harder situation).

If you don't see wire connections when you separate the
light unit but instead see wires going up into the fan unit
then the fan unit will have to be removed to disconnect
the light unit. Depending on the fan, you may just need
to undo the large collar at ceiling and can pull the wires
out of the ceiling box to disconnect wires, but this is cramped
working and visually confusing, it will save from taking
the fan unit totally off. Overall easiest many times to
just remove totally, make note of all wire connections and
mechanical connections to be able to put back in place.

Either case dismantle light unit and buy a replacement 
socket. Reverse the steps you did to dismantle.
Make sure the circuit breaker/fuse is off before you
attempt to reconnect.

If this repair fails then look at light kits sold as options
that attach to fan the same way. You will have parts
(the new light kit and old fan housing) that will need
to fit.

If either above doesn't seem workable then look
at new fans. Some now come with remotes.


----------

